# JD Baits



## gunny146 (Dec 28, 2009)

This is a little plug for site sponsor JD Baits (Bassaddict aka Denny B). I got a chance to really fish some of his hand poured phenomenons the other day and all I can say is WOW. I don't know what it is about his stuff but it just works and works good. I was fishing in the the toughest water you can, really muddy and cold. I didn't expect much but it had been 2 weeks since my last tirp and I was ready to wet some line. 
I t-rigged one of his mud bugs in smokey salt & pepper with blue flake and went to work. I found the fish were holding close to cover in shallow water on the edge of deeper water, mostly on bushes hanging into the waters edge 2-3 foot from the bank. I started crawling the bait with a hop or two here and there. I was expecting an almost undetecable strike, but boy was I wrong. The fish absolutely murdered the bait every time. On one occasion, I was clearing a "professional overrun" and had alot of slack in the line maybe five or six feet. The fish hit so hard it took all the slack and jumped the line, missed the fish because of the disaster on the other end. I also found the fish really like to hold on to these baits. I made 2 half-hearted hooksets, kinda hard to take a good swing when lighting a smoke or takin a swalla of Dr Pepper, and nearly landed 2 decent sized fish before realizing there was no hook penetration what so ever. I fought, reeled in, and nearly landed 2 fish with no hook in because they would not let go of the bait. I also noticed the fish were on average larger than those caught with other similar baits.
If you have not taken the time to get your hands on some the JD Baits, I highly suggest you contact Denny B and get ya some. Thanks again Denny for the color suggestion, it was right on the mark buddy. Can't wait to hit the water with the JD's on a "good" day on the tables.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 29, 2009)

It is true - BassAddict is the resident TinBoat's MasterBaiter :LOL2:


----------



## Bugpac (Dec 29, 2009)

Ill be making me another order soon, I got to try them Mudbugs..


----------



## gunny146 (Dec 29, 2009)

Hey Bugpac, lets try to get together and fish Yargo one day soon. I'll bring the mudbugs and you can give them a whirl. I got 3 colors. Let me know. I can pm you with my phone number if you like.


----------



## Bugpac (Dec 30, 2009)

Im going to Juliet tomorrow to fish with the Sultan Of Slime, after that ill be free, All tho yesterday is the first day in about 3 weeks i have caught one single fish out of yargo...


----------



## G3_Guy (Dec 30, 2009)

Denny makes some great stuff!


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 30, 2009)

Hehehehe thanks for the plug, betcha didn't believe me when i said my baits will out fish any bait on the market did ya? LMAO :LOL2:


----------



## shamoo (Jan 2, 2010)

Captain Ahab said:


> It is true - BassAddict is the resident TinBoat's MasterBaiter :LOL2:


I'll 2nd that, BassAddict makes some sweet plastics.


----------



## bearsphan3.14 (Jan 12, 2010)

Gotta love the mudbugs


----------

